# 2014 Paris Motor Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Kicking off the auto show season, the Paris Motor Show opens its doors to the public next week, but AutoGuide's team of reporters will get you inside early with three days of coverage from the City of Lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

For more *Paris Motor Show* coverage: http://www.autoguide.com/auto-shows/2014-paris-motor-show-coverage-4134.html


----------



## Ambrosio (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello all, just signed up. I am about to begin a restoration on a 69 judge convertible stage 3 and am looking for suggestions on the best parts suppliers. New and original part suppliers would be appreciated. I'm not looking for junk stuff. Any nos or quality stuff please. Thanks and am looking forward to conversations.


----------

